# 525i or 330ci which to get??



## Thorack (Jun 18, 2003)

After pricing them the are pretty similar in price but the 525i just sounds underpowered. Does anyone else have this experience or dilemma. I like the comfort, extra room, and added prestige of the 5 series, but I also like some power under the hood! Anyone help shed any light on this one.

Thorack

Yes, I drive 93 518i so I know about underpowered!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well... By European standards, the 525i is pretty darned zippy. Heck, it's even adequate here. I drove a 525i AUTO at one of the BMW test events, and thought it was more than adequate.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*What do you NEED?*

Now coming from a 518, the 525 is going to be pretty peppy. Do you need the larger car? Are you a larger sized person? I went from an e46 323 to an e39 528 and have no regrets at all. Not quite as tossable as the 3, but from my sig photo below, you can see that the e39 can still hussle around the corners... the extra space was it for me, with kids and such, the 3 was too small, and i'd end up having to drive the wifes landcruiser everywhere we wanted to go.....
mike


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I've driven 520 touringss in Germany-- and even that wasn't horribly underpowered-- it still kept up on the autobahn. The 330ci will certainly give you that kick on the back type of feeling--but the 525 isn't underpowered.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Coming from a 330....wouldn't even consider the 525 because it has a smaller engine and the 530 is the same as the 330. How can the 525 NOT be underpowered?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

beware_phog said:


> *Coming from a 330....wouldn't even consider the 525 because it has a smaller engine and the 530 is the same as the 330. How can the 525 NOT be underpowered? *


525 is not underpowered, I know that, because I had a 525ia loaner car for 2 days and I was quite surprised at the zip it had. Trust me on this one!! If a 525 feels underpowered, then your 330cic is just as underpowered. Because its feels exactly the SAME!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ahhh yes... some subjective arguments based on subjective opinions. 

THAT'S what we've been needing over here.


----------

